# Dogma AK61 Magnesium - unable to remove fork



## EdRoche (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi all, I'm unable to remove the Onda fork from my 2004 dogma AK61 to change the bearing. I did speak to the local Pinarello dealer here in Singapore and they wouldn't touch it. Another shop had a go at removing the fork with the mallet method (seems to be the best way) but stopped short of due to fears of breaking the frame or forks. The top component of the headset and the spacers etc. had all been removed. The bike can be ridden ok but the bottom bearing recently experienced some pitting and now the handle bars return to centre. It is quite pronounced.

So the question is what should I do? E.g. Is there a way of gradually lubricating the bottom parts and riding the bike with a little play in the headset to possibly loosen it up? If so, with what if the fork is carbon and the frame is magnesium? 

THanks for your kind help!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

The Pinarello dealer should have known what to do.

You hit it. Hard. With a deadblow hammer. It's a real pain in the arse.

If you think getting it out sucks wait until you have to get it back in. That's where it gets tricky. Our official unofficial method of getting it back in involves a 2x4 and the hammer again.

I'm nervous every time I do it. It has to be hit really hard. I would make the Pinarello dealer do it lol, that's what they're there for.


----------



## EdRoche (Jul 29, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> The Pinarello dealer should have known what to do.
> 
> You hit it. Hard. With a deadblow hammer. It's a real pain in the arse.
> 
> ...



Thanks man. The local Pinarello dealer basically said that the risk of breaking something is quite high and refuses to touch it. The other shop was more helpful and they explained to me the risks while the bike was on the rack (held by the saddle post) and they were hammering the top of the forks. I was worried that the seat tube might be put under too much strain. It was getting a beating. Have you ever seen this process go wrong and something breaks?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I would be afraid to hit it with a hammer. 
The magnesium frames are a lot more fragile than carbon ones.


----------



## Stephencl (Dec 21, 2005)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> I would be afraid to hit it with a hammer.
> The magnesium frames are a lot more fragile than carbon ones.


Nope...not at all. I own both. The carbon frame is way more fragile. Especially to non torsional forces like hammer blows. 

Did you get the fork out? Here is what I did. I sprayed some PB Blast silicon spray into the head tube once i removed the top cap and bearings. I then replaced them so they would stabilize the steer tube. I waited two days, i then installed a stem that left about 1cm of steer tube exposed, placed a small block of wood on top of the steer tube, and hit down firmly with a rubber mallet...it popped right out.


----------



## EdRoche (Jul 29, 2011)

Stephencl said:


> Nope...not at all. I own both. The carbon frame is way more fragile. Especially to non torsional forces like hammer blows.
> 
> Did you get the fork out? Here is what I did. I sprayed some PB Blast silicon spray into the head tube once i removed the top cap and bearings. I then replaced them so they would stabilize the steer tube. I waited two days, i then installed a stem that left about 1cm of steer tube exposed, placed a small block of wood on top of the steer tube, and hit down firmly with a rubber mallet...it popped right out.



Hey, thanks for the reply. No I didnt really try after that due to risks of breaking something. Attached is a picture of the frame, stem has been replaced with a standard one. Not sure how to get the top bearing out if the fork is still in. Sounds like that spray did the job in compination with a hard blow. 

Would you happen to know where I can pick up replacement bearings for this model? Is this the one you have?


----------



## EdRoche (Jul 29, 2011)

Stephencl said:


> Nope...not at all. I own both. The carbon frame is way more fragile. Especially to non torsional forces like hammer blows.
> 
> Did you get the fork out? Here is what I did. I sprayed some PB Blast silicon spray into the head tube once i removed the top cap and bearings. I then replaced them so they would stabilize the steer tube. I waited two days, i then installed a stem that left about 1cm of steer tube exposed, placed a small block of wood on top of the steer tube, and hit down firmly with a rubber mallet...it popped right out.


Didn't try to get this out since. The PB blast doesn't seem to be available here in Asia. I just managed to free the seat post after it had seized. I had taken it out 2 years ago but just wouldn't budge when I tried it this week. 

Then I came across this video https://youtu.be/54WhdrLKKvY from GCN that suggested to pour boiling hot water on the top of the frame. The seat post was freed as if by magic first time. I'm thinking that this is the logical step now to retry these forks due to thermal expansion of aluminium. Thoughts?


----------



## Bantamben (Jun 17, 2012)

*Dogma mag*



EdRoche said:


> Hey, thanks for the reply. No I didnt really try after that due to risks of breaking something. Attached is a picture of the frame, stem has been replaced with a standard one. Not sure how to get the top bearing out if the fork is still in. Sounds like that spray did the job in compination with a hard blow.
> 
> Would you happen to know where I can pick up replacement bearings for this model? Is this the one you have?
> 
> View attachment 307075


Did 


Did you ever get the fork out?


----------



## EdRoche (Jul 29, 2011)

Bantamben said:


> Did
> 
> 
> Did you ever get the fork out?


Nope I didn't try. If I would try though it would be the hot water method.


----------

